# Havanese vs Coton de Tulear



## norac

I'm new to the forum and have been looking into both Coton de Tulear and Havanese dog as a possible next dog. They both appeal to me because of the size, non-shedding, friendly, people loving aspects but I'm not entire sure how much they differ (colour primarily). Is there anyone that might be able to enlighten me? Thanks!


----------



## kelrobin

I think there is much more color variation in the Havanese as most of the Cotons I have seen are white or have a little color on their heads. 

I can't speak for the health issues of Cotons, but I know you can find reputable breeders and great information on this site about the Havanese.


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I know some people here have Cotons and might kick me for saying this- I have met a lot of Cotons that I didn't like their personality. I will honestly say half of the cotons I have met, have had the small dog nippy attitude. There is one at my obedience club that bit the handler and drew blood when she tried to take a treat he wasn't suppose to pick up off the ground While it could easily be the fault of the owner not training, etc. I have never met a Havanese like that. Either breed, go with a great breeder who health tests and breeds for temperament.


----------



## Alexa

If you are interested in Cotons..check out these guys...Tia Cotons..

http://www.tiacotons.com/about.html

They have lots of great information on their site, including info on color. They are diligent about health testing and I love that they post all the testing information on their dogs right there on their site.

I've only met a couple of Cotons ever, so I can't judge their personality vs. the Hav's, but Tia Cotons happens to be located one town over, so if you want me to go and check them out, I'd be glad to (especially since they happen to have several litters right now <g>, it would be a tough job, but I'd be willing to take it on...)

Alexa


----------



## maryam187

Cotons are only 'allowed' in white with white or champagne colored ears and they can have champagne spots as puppies that will fade. (This is what I believe to remember from reading about the breed 5 years ago). Havanese come in all colors and variations. Personality wise I remember them to be little alarm systems that go off when someone approaches your door/house. I think the barking part finally drove me away from them, but they are adorable. I also didn't like the fur when I finally met one in the streets, although it may not have been a good representation of the breed. I met Jill's Coton and he's SO sweet. 
IMO, they are both adorable breeds and you have to choose which one's temperament meets your needs better and MOST IMPORTANTLY get a pup from a reputable breeder that breeds them to their standard. This way you will get what you expect!


----------



## Carefulove

When I started looking for a breed, I also searched Cotons. Everywhere I read about this breed, it said that they are a bit stubborn and like things their way. That was the main reason I stayed away from Cotons.


----------



## Alexa

Hmmmm...maybe I DID end up with a Coton after all????



Carefulove said:


> When I started looking for a breed, I also searched Cotons. Everywhere I read about this breed, it said that they are a bit stubborn and like things their way.


----------



## maryam187

Carefulove said:


> When I started looking for a breed, I also searched Cotons. Everywhere I read about this breed, it said that they are a bit stubborn and like things their way. That was the main reason I stayed away from Cotons.


Oh, that's right, now that you say it, I remember reading that part too.


----------



## kelrobin

Alexa said:


> Hmmmm...maybe I DID end up with a Coton after all????


ound:ound:


----------



## mugsy & me

havanese is easier to pronounce...


----------



## Jill in Mich

Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> havanese is easier to pronounce...


Having one of each - this is the only difference I've noticed! :biggrin1:
(And the variety of color choices in the Hav.)


----------



## Jill in Mich

Here's a thread to a previous discussion that might give you some additional info

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6606&highlight=coton


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh, and Amanda, I just had to.....:fish:...from Cody


----------



## Carefulove

Alexa said:


> Hmmmm...maybe I DID end up with a Coton after all????


ound:


----------



## hartman studio

I have both. I used to have 2 Cotons, but my female died when she was about 7 from a brain tumor. My Truffles is 17 and health wise certainly declining, but he has been a very healthy dog. Trixie was al white, Truffles was a tricolor who faded to almost all white. I got both 17 years ago and both came from Europe at that time. Truffles is somewhat timid and neurotic and Trixie did NOT have a good personality. My sister had a wonderful coton (he was on Regis and Kathie Lee many years ago). My havanese has a great personality and was much easier to train than either Coton and she's also very intelligent. Now maybe Coton breeders are doing better now than they were when I got mine, but I would definitely say get a havanese after my experience. Just my personal experience with both breeds.


----------



## Petaluna

I don't think you'll get unbiased opinions here - lol! I have only met one Coton, Jill's Cody, and he is a total charmer, very sweet. If you're really considering a Coton, maybe join a forum like this one geared toward that breed and see what feedback you get there - it might give you a more balanced view. I think I looked into Cotons as well, but once I started reading about Havs, I knew that was the breed for me, and I have yet to meet one I don't like. I have a feeling I'll always be owned by a Hav and no other....


----------



## ama0722

Jill in Mich said:


> Oh, and Amanda, I just had to.....:fish:...from Cody


Maybe I just need to meet Cody in person to change my mind. But I have dealt with two from 2 separate areas and they gave little white dogs a bad rap (even worst than Belle!!!!)


----------



## marjrc

The only Cotons I've seen have been in the show ring. The major difference in looks in the ring, is their walk. Havs have a bouncy, more joyful walk with tails up and or curled over their backs. Cotons are more steady and tails are usually down. Their butts aren't quite as adorable as Hav butts. :biggrin1: ound: This is only from my experience seeing them in conformation several times. They would also yap a lot more in their cages ringside than Havs would.

When I was looking into this type of dog, I considered Cotons, but only briefly. Their price is a huge deterrent here. Cotons de Tulear go for up to $3000 and then some and they are cream/white which isn't my favorite thing. My practical side keeps thinking of how tough it is to keep one clean and free of tear stains. lol


----------



## kelrobin

> They would also yap a lot more in their cages ringside than Havs would.


I think Jackson has a little Coton in him, too :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Of course the deciding factor is that there isn't a Coton forum that could ever compete with this group!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Well, Jill, there you go. Case closed! :whoo:


----------



## Missy

Jill in Mich said:


> Of course the deciding factor is that there isn't a Coton forum that could ever compete with this group!!!:biggrin1:


yes....we've even made Cody an honorary member. I mean geesh are you sure isn't a Hav?


----------



## karlabythec

The lady I got Gracie from has a Coton and she said he barks all the time...I know some havs can do that too, but I think they may be more yappy.


----------



## mellowbo

Just look into their eyes and you will know. Then we will see you back on this forum.
Carole


----------



## norac

Thanks everyone for the comments! It's nice to have the chance to chat with people who have Havanese and can share their experiences. My sister has a 6-month old Coton and he definitely has a stubborn side to him; fortunately, through her, I've had the chance to meet up with some other Coton owners and some breeders which helps in gaining info. Ironically, I met a cute Havanese today when taking my daughter to dance class. He was a delightful boy and his mom said there are some other Havanese in the area as well so I will be on the lookout. I will certainly have more questions down the line, I'm sure.


----------



## irnfit

I only know one coton that my friend has. His name is Jolly and he is so adorable and good-natured. I think he is a yr old now. We got together not too long ago for a playdate, and my two got along great with him. We met at a dog run and then went back to my friend's house for lunch. It was so funny, because Kodi and Shelby were herding this poor Coton all over his house. They wouldn't let him go anywhere. 

The only difference was that Jolly is tall. My friend says the breeder goes for a taller type. They just got their 2nd Coton from the same breeder, and we will be meeting the new pup as soon as he has all his shots. They are white with champagne markings.


----------



## norac

Thanks for the link. I see that one (or more??) of their dogs are from the breeder that my sister got her Coton from. I got to go with her when she picked up her puppy...how fun was that? I actually got to cuddle the puppy and play with him ...and leave her to do the housetraining!



Alexa said:


> If you are interested in Cotons..check out these guys...Tia Cotons..
> 
> http://www.tiacotons.com/about.html
> 
> They have lots of great information on their site, including info on color. They are diligent about health testing and I love that they post all the testing information on their dogs right there on their site.
> 
> I've only met a couple of Cotons ever, so I can't judge their personality vs. the Hav's, but Tia Cotons happens to be located one town over, so if you want me to go and check them out, I'd be glad to (especially since they happen to have several litters right now <g>, it would be a tough job, but I'd be willing to take it on...)
> 
> Alexa


----------



## marb42

I have not seen a Coton before (I didn't realize Jill's Cody was a Coton) and looked at the Tia Cotons site. Wow, they really looked kind of similar to Hav's...very cute and they have that same sweet smile! Spending time around both types of dogs to see what best fits your personality is the best way to choose (and of course, finding a good breeder).
Gina


----------



## ama0722

When I was debating between a Hav and a Coton, here is a breeder I emailed with who was wonderful and has some nice dogs. Ironically now she is close to me but the Havs have my heart 

http://www.carolinacotons.com/


----------



## Jane

ama0722 said:


> Okay, I know some people here have Cotons and might kick me for saying this- I have met a lot of Cotons that I didn't like their personality.


One of the trainers at my vet's office runs a playgroup for a bunch of Hav owners and she told me the same thing. She said she has noticed a big difference in temperament and that she would recommend Havs over Cotons anyday. I have three friends with Cotons - one is very Hav-like, one is extremely docile and sweet, and the other has a poor temperament. So, 2 out of 3 isn't bad!


----------



## lcy_pt

ama0722 said:


> Maybe I just need to meet Cody in person to change my mind. But I have dealt with two from 2 separate areas and they gave little white dogs a bad rap* (even worst than Belle!!!!)*


...Bold mine

Oh Amanda....say it's_ not true_ ound:ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz

As you can see from my photos, Cazzie is a Hav and Chelsie is a Coton. I first learned about Cotons when I met Jill's Cody and a more gentle soul you would never meet. After meeting Cody I thought I might consider getting a Coton when we got a second dog. Yet it wasn't so much the breed, as Chesie "needed a good home," and I couldn't resist her appeal.

The differences in my two: Cazzie's fur is soft, silky and wavy. It is more difficult to groom. Chelsie has more, ahh, cottony hair. It is easy to groom but not as soft. Their faces and eyes are shaped a bit differently. Cazzie's tail curls over his back and Chelsie's is a bit straighter and higher. 

It is difficult to judge personality-wise, because Caz was a baby puppy when we got him, right from his Momma, and Chels was 5 months old, so they were socialized differently. Caz was spoiled from the get-go and Chels was more reserved with us. She is still shy sometimes with strangers while Caz is everyone's friend, particularly women. He's a regular lover-boy! I couldn't see any difference in house training. Cazzie is a bit more vocal. Chels is more suspicious of other dogs. Cazzie has separation anxiety, which is bad for us and him. He sits at the window staring out until we return. Chelsie will curl up and go to sleep while we're away. 

My advice: look at the individual puppies. One will win your heart. Chelsie is just as dear to us as Cazzie is. 

Suzy


----------



## irnfit

Kodi, Shelby and Jolly, their Coton friend. A playdate at the beach.


----------



## Amy R.

Cotons are actually very popular here in Marin County and I meet them frequently on our walks. Almost as frequently as I meet Havanese. The ones I've met seem lovely, relaxed and friendly. There is one named Bailey and he and Biscuit adore one another and recognize each other almost like brothers.


----------

